# First winter race series



## Andy_G (9 Nov 2013)

Ive finally bit the bullit and registered for http://www.imperialracingteam.com/ 
Ive never raced before but you never know unless you try and i have a few questions if you wouldnt mind answering.
1) What should i take with me apart from the obvious.
2) I have BC siver membership, but if i want to score points is this ok or do i need a full license,
3) Has anyone on here raced in this series if so could they give me any advice.

Many thanks.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Nov 2013)

2) You need a full racing license.


----------



## Dusty Bin (9 Nov 2013)

1) Bike, kit & licence is all you need. Spare wheels are very useful, as you don't want to be faffing about changing a tube 5 mins before race start.
2) You will need a full licence to score ranking points, but silver membership is fine. 
3) Not raced the Imperial series, but Hillingdon is a fun circuit. If that's you in your avatar, then you might need to work on getting a bit lower.

Good luck


----------



## Andy_G (9 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> 1) Bike, kit & licence is all you need. Spare wheels are very useful, as you don't want to be faffing about changing a tube 5 mins before race start.
> 2) You will need a full licence to score ranking points, but silver membership is fine.
> 3) Not raced the Imperial series, but Hillingdon is a fun circuit. If that's you in your avatar, then you might need to work on getting a bit lower.
> 
> Good luck


Yeah thats me, since that was taken ive flipped the stem and raised the seat, ive just found out that if i get a full license after the 1st Dec 2013 it will carry over to Dec 2014 so ill be getting one then.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Nov 2013)

Crazy winter series the imperial. loads of crashes in it usually
Let me know when your going down @Andy_G and I will come down give you some moral support. (I'm not racing it though)


----------



## Andy_G (9 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Crazy winter series the imperial.* loads of crashes in it usually*


Really didnt need to hear that lol.
Ok mate i will let you know, dont laugh at me though lol.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Nov 2013)

Would not dream of laughing at anyone having ago at racing.. and if you get a puncture, you can always borrow the Zipps I'm running on my bike, or my bike if we are the same size...
I'm quite local to you and Hillingdon circuit, it would be cool to meet you @Andy_G


----------



## Andy_G (9 Nov 2013)

Zipps!!!! Jesus christ thats generous.
I'd have to turn you down on the offer lol, i'd be crapping myself if i used them lol.


----------



## oldroadman (10 Nov 2013)

Just remember it's only a winter series to keep reasonable fitness and maybe help some improve their skills. Watch carefully what the experienced riders do, and if you get told off by a senior rider, it will be for a good reason and be a learning process. With luck you will emerge a better rider to tackle the real racing when it starts in 2014. Mainly, concentrate, enjoy, see how you go.


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Just remember it's only a winter series to keep reasonable fitness and maybe help some improve their skills.



Everyone will be bearing that in mind - until the race starts 



oldroadman said:


> Watch carefully what the experienced riders do, and if you get told off by a senior rider, it will be for a good reason and be a learning process.



If he's riding in the 4ths only race, there won't be any 'senior' riders. The only way to avoid the inevitable mayhem and suicidal lunacy (which is par for the course in 4th cat racing at Hillingdon) will be to ride off the front, ideally with a few like-minded others.


----------



## Andy_G (10 Nov 2013)

At the moment i think about 3 other club riders are joining in, so hopefully we can work together.

Im kinda bricking it now with all the comments kamakazi riders.


----------



## VamP (10 Nov 2013)

I've ridden a few of the Imperial series. It's par for the course for Hillingdon, the only difference is the weather. Not sure what it is about Hillingdon but it does seem to get particularly nervy fields. Hogg Hill, MK Bowl, Cyclopark all get friendlier crowds it would seem.

Riding off the front on your own at Hillingdon is not easy unless you're much stronger than an average 4th cat, as it always seems to be blowing a hoolie, and getting an organised group to work together isn't easy at 4th cat level, unless you know a few of the riders . In any case, enjoy.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Everyone will be bearing that in mind - until the race starts
> 
> 
> 
> If he's riding in the 4ths only race, there won't be any 'senior' riders. The only way to avoid the inevitable mayhem and suicidal lunacy (which is par for the course in 4th cat racing at Hillingdon) will be to ride off the front, ideally with a few like-minded others.


 
Correct about 4th only races, up to a point. Although there may be some degree of experience the proportion of, let's call them erratic and over-keen riders, can be higher than usual. Are the races not for 3/4 cats, where you at least will get some experienced old hands?


----------



## VamP (11 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Correct about 4th only races, up to a point. Although there may be some degree of experience the proportion of, let's call them erratic and over-keen riders, can be higher than usual. Are the races not for 3/4 cats, where you at least will get some experienced old hands?


Nah, the 3rds get their own race. Just as crashy as the 4ths mind.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Nov 2013)

No there's E123 and cat 4


----------



## VamP (11 Nov 2013)

They must have changed the format... It used to be 4ths, 3rds, and E12.

The 3rd and 4ths used to race within the same time slot, so at some point in the race, the 4ths bunch would get overtaken by the 3rds bunch, with much shouting of ''hold your line'' and ''oi''.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Nov 2013)

I had heard of a series (Hillingdon?) where a 4th only race was run but no points awarded, and apparently the number of "offs" were much reduced. Do most crashes happen in the last lap or two when people get desperate to get a point and so take silly risks for a lower placing, instead of just easing back a bit and letting those in the first few get on with sorting out a winner? There must be a cause, and it's not hard to conclude that the number of poibts on offer for the lower positions is at least contributing to the problem. In days of old when I first started, it was twice in the first three or four times in the first six to get promoted up a category, which meant lower than that was only about any prizes offered further down.
Maybe the promotion needs to be separated from the ranking system somehow?
Now I'm off into the rain to get my legs moving - must be potty!


----------



## VamP (11 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> I had heard of a series (Hillingdon?) where a 4th only race was run but no points awarded, and apparently the number of "offs" were much reduced. Do most crashes happen in the last lap or two when people get desperate to get a point and so take silly risks for a lower placing, instead of just easing back a bit and letting those in the first few get on with sorting out a winner? There must be a cause, and it's not hard to conclude that the number of poibts on offer for the lower positions is at least contributing to the problem. In days of old when I first started, it was twice in the first three or four times in the first six to get promoted up a category, which meant lower than that was only about any prizes offered further down.
> Maybe the promotion needs to be separated from the ranking system somehow?
> Now I'm off into the rain to get my legs moving - must be potty!


 
I haven't heard about it, but would expect fewer entries, and a different mix of racers entering. Most 4th cats are chasing points - sad but true.

I am seeing crashes at all stages of the race - I think the main cause is that it takes a fair bit of racing to get the right habits, and be able to maintain concentration for the duration of the race. I suspect the main cause is lapse in concentration, combined with not having the right racing habits ingrained. An analogy would be the difference in insurance premiums for newly qualified drivers versus over 40s.

Having said that, I also think that talk of crashes at 4ths races is somewhat exaggerated. I have seen 3 or 4 in the last two seasons, and was involved in 1.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> I haven't heard about it, but would expect fewer entries, and a different mix of racers entering. Most 4th cats are chasing points - sad but true.
> 
> I am seeing crashes at all stages of the race - I think the main cause is that it takes a fair bit of racing to get the right habits, and be able to maintain concentration for the duration of the race. I suspect the main cause is lapse in concentration, combined with not having the right racing habits ingrained. An analogy would be the difference in insurance premiums for newly qualified drivers versus over 40s.
> 
> Having said that, *I also think that talk of crashes at 4ths races is somewhat exaggerated*. I have seen 3 or 4 in the last two seasons, and was involved in 1.


 
Glad to hear that, just back in and sorted out, it was probably the most miserable but mild day (drizzle, low cloud, lousy visibility) for a long time, but still, a few little climbs and slippery descents (and a puncture) livened the afternoon up!
I just would not want to see guys (and gals) put off by too much crash talk.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Nov 2013)

I've just checked and there are BC points for the first 10 finishers in the cat 4 races and first 20 in the series.


----------

